# When to apply nitrogen to Rye for straw



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I was wondering if timing of nitrogen on rye for pre-cut ( before grain makes in head) will affect straw color. I think using less nitrogen will help produce the desired white color but was wondering if any one had any other thoughts


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I agree with your theory. N application will certainly boost tonnage and likely push color in the wrong direction. Have you ever tried a glyphosate application a week or so before cutting? I've done this with good results on color. The downside for me was too much run down, needed a wider sprayer.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have not used glyphosate, I worried it might turn the straw more golden or brown. I have heard of guys using Gramozone, but that worries me, it is not labeled and worry about horses eating the straw. What rate of glyphosate did you use and how did that effect the time the rye had to lay out before baling.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

First of all, I have as many train wrecks as successful pre cut harvests, so any advice from me is of questionable value.

2 quarts glyph in 15 gpa. Did a nice job and ready for no till double crop immediately after baling. Your right probably a little more yellow than ideal but weather plays such a role, cut a day or so sooner and it may have been whiter. Drying is much quicker and that was the appeal for me. I can sell yellow straw but black or green not so much. I guess I am not patient enough to be good at pre-cut, if it's dry and showers coming I am gonna roll even if 3 more days MIGHT give white.

To your original question on fertilizer I would spread as early as ground conditions allowed, 1/2 rate and double passes to avoid lodging in streaks.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have been making pre cut rye for aleast 20 years, and I still don't have it down right yet. Some years I get lucky. Couple years ago we had a rainy spell and I tedded it so many times it became so short we had trouble baling it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> First of all, I have as many train wrecks as successful pre cut harvests, so any advice from me is of questionable value.
> 
> 2 quarts glyph in 15 gpa. Did a nice job and ready for no till double crop immediately after baling. Your right probably a little more yellow than ideal but weather plays such a role, cut a day or so sooner and it may have been whiter. Drying is much quicker and that was the appeal for me. I can sell yellow straw but black or green not so much. I guess I am not patient enough to be good at pre-cut, if it's dry and showers coming I am gonna roll even if 3 more days MIGHT give white.
> 
> To your original question on fertilizer I would spread as early as ground conditions allowed, 1/2 rate and double passes to avoid lodging in streaks.


ditto here had our share of train wrecks in the pre cut thing. Agree it takes patience and courage We go early with the N did it 2 weeks ago. The nitrogen used on all our small grains is spun on dry... Half ammonium sulfate and half urea we think you get a split application with one pass


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I made pre cut rye straw last year and I could not get the green color to bleach out I let it lay for 5 days after cutting and ran the tedder twice to expose most of it to the sun. The outside of the stack bleached to a white color but the inside of the bales have a light green color.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

We did pre cut for several years and sprayed it for 2-3 years. If a guy cut the rye, and hit a rainy spell, then the sprayed stuff is going to look nicer, period. We used gramoxone..... is the use about 1.5 qts? Trouble was that it HAD to be raked, because you need to move around the stuff that was driven down while you were spraying. You can cut one day and bale the next if you rake. If you don't rake, maybe 2 days, 3 for sure. We would then cut and lay it on a narrow windrow. Spray the same time as you would normally cut. After spraying, the drying will take about the same (give or take) as just plain cutting. Last year we decided not to spray and wound up with really dark and some black rye straw...... We still have some, and when it's gone, I will say 'and good riddance', and that will be the end of rye straw in these sheds. Never tried altering the rate. timing of fertilizer, but I have heard about it before.

Rodney


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I have tried the same thing as ya'll have with limited sucess. Trying to make white straw for the horsey people. Got tired of it and went with wheat straw for horses and landscapers. I only use cereal rye now as part of a cover crop that I bale for cattle feed. I will leave it up to the experts to get the rye straw right. There is such a short window to do it in as it is with oat hay. Mike


----------

